# Great new board!



## Hodgeheg (Aug 29, 2008)

I get to be the first to post in here! :mrgreen: 

Just wanted to say that the new forum looks great - good job guys, and hopefully we wont loose too many members from the board.


----------



## Hedgie Mama (Aug 29, 2008)

hey guys love the board Cigil here rereged as Hedgie Mama, Good luck with the new board


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Yes! I hope we don't lose too many members either. :roll:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I suspect we will lose a few initially and as time goes on they will seek out out again. Seems to be the case when forums have major overhauls.

We really needed this update. The old software was becoming quickly outdated and was had less security features making it more difficult and time consuming to keep spammers and hackers from messing with our community.

Unfortunately we couldn't convert the old database. But if you see a thread in the old archive that you want here, let us know. We have been trying to bring information over to have it here.


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Hodgeheg said:


> I get to be the first to post in here! :mrgreen:
> 
> Just wanted to say that the new forum looks great - good job guys, and hopefully we wont loose too many members from the board.


Lucky! first post!
As for losing members, i am currently (on the old forum) doing a good job at convincing numothehedgehog not to quit.


----------



## numothehedgehog (Aug 30, 2008)

It definitely takes some getting used to! 
The one thing that bugs me is the smilies!
They look so funny. 
:lol:


----------



## bryan (Aug 22, 2008)

Never fear! New smilies are in the works 

Bryan


----------



## intheend (Aug 30, 2008)

I like the layout of the new board too.


----------



## Vortex (Aug 28, 2008)

yea this board is Great! the smilies are pretty funny looking though :lol: hehehe
the layout is like a few other forums im on so its nice and easy for me to use  
thanks to everyone who helps with HHC! i dont know what id do with out it, and you guys!!!


<3
*Anna*
&
*Daisy*


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

I think it's going to take a little time to learn the ins and outs of the new HHC board. But I'm liking what I see so far


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Vortex said:


> and you guys!!!
> 
> lol. Makes sense... a board with no one but one person on it would get dull.


----------



## Hedgie17 (Aug 28, 2008)

i love it! the only thing that bugs me is that you have to go back to the board index to veiw new posts


----------



## iamdbf (Aug 28, 2008)

Hedgie17 said:


> i love it! the only thing that bugs me is that you have to go back to the board index to veiw new posts


that annoys me too... that, and That you have no way to post a big pic in an e-mail on this. (You can only do that picture link thing in a post) but i love the amount of new options, and how it shows in posts if the person is online. I will still miss my assistant. *sniff*


----------

